# prozac



## autumnweapon (30 Nov 2004)

well today I recieved somewhat of a rejection letter from borden. the reason for this this is because I had use prozac for a short time about 10 years ago.this was not a serious depression issue just a family thing that happened in a flash. and my doctor suggested I try prozac. didn't think I would end up labelled as a mental issue. and i'm not mental.this is b.s. why can't I be told this at the time of my interview after I was told I would be a great canidate. wasting  four months of my time just to hear this. who should I talk to and try to sort this out? :rage: any help would be great


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2004)

Start by going back to the Recruiting Centre and asking them what your recourses are. It may be nothing more than a simple letter from your MD to clear it up.


----------



## brin11 (30 Nov 2004)

Moving to recruiting.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (30 Nov 2004)

check out:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17848.0.html


----------

